# PC-Upgrade - Meinungen erwünscht! ^^



## knutknuelle (29. Juli 2014)

*PC-Upgrade - Meinungen erwünscht! ^^*

Hallo Leute.
Da mein PC der mit stets treue Dienste leistet (bis jetzt) nun schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist, ist es für mich an der Zeit mal wieder frisches Blut reinzupumpen.
Hab mich ein wenig umgesehen und wollte mal von euch ein paar Meinungen/Vorschläge/Tipps etc hören.
Würde mich um Rückmeldungen freuen.
Hier einmal meine Vorstellung von dem was ich gefunden habe.

CPU :                            Intel® Xeon® Prozessor E3-1231V3, CPU
Mainboard :             Asus H81-PLUS
Grafikkarte :            Sapphire R9 280 OC Dual-X Boost
Arbeitsspeicher :  GeIL DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit

Mein Netzteil würde ich gerne weiter verwenden, bin mir jedoch nicht sicher, ob es ausreicht. Ich habe ein  "Enermax PRO82+ 425W"
Mein Budget liegt bei ca. 500€ 

Danke bereits für Meinungen.

MfG


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (29. Juli 2014)

Ich würde sicherheitshalber ein neues Netzteil kaufen, das mit den 425 Watt könnte eng werden. Habe jetzt mal einen Warenkorb für 584€ zusammengestellt, du kannst ja durch den Verkauf der alten Komponenten noch ein bisschen was rausholen.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2014)

knutknuelle schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> Da mein PC der mit stets treue Dienste leistet (bis jetzt) nun schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist, ist es für mich an der Zeit mal wieder frisches Blut reinzupumpen.
> Hab mich ein wenig umgesehen und wollte mal von euch ein paar Meinungen/Vorschläge/Tipps etc hören.
> Würde mich um Rückmeldungen freuen.
> ...


 da kann es sein, dass die CPU nicht läuft, wenn das Board bei dem Shop schon eine Weile auf Lager war und es noch kein neues BIOS hat. Denn der H81-Chipsatz stammt aus der Zeit, BEVOR der E3-1231v3 rauskam. Per BIOS-Update läuft der zwar auf dem Board, aber wenn es das neue BIOS noch nicht hat, KANN es sein, dass der PC nicht startet. Du hast 3 Möglichkeiten: 1) Nachfragen, welches BIOS das Board bei Deinem Shop hat 2) den E3-1230v3 nehmen, weil es den schon länger gibt und er nicht merkbar schlechter ist oder 3) ein Board mit dem neuen H97 oder Z97 Chipsatz nehmen.

Das Netzteil MÜSSTE reichen, da Board und CPU nur maximal ca 110W brauchen, die Sapphire R9 280 braucht maximal 180W. Also an sich keine 300W im maximum. Das Netzteil ist sehr effizient, ist von den Steckern her für die Grafikkarte geeignet ist, und die Watt sind auch gut verteilt. Sicherer wäre ein neues Netzteil, aber es müsste wie gesagt reichen. 



Dein Gehäuse ist aber groß genug für die Karte? Nur um sicherzugehen...  und wo wolltest du bestellen?


----------



## knutknuelle (29. Juli 2014)

Habe ein Thermaltake Armor Gehäuse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Somit sollte es von der Größe ausreichend sein.
Habe noch keinen Preisvergleich gemacht, da ich erst Infos wegen Netzteil und den anderen Komponenten haben wollte.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2014)

Also, per pcgh-Preisvergleich bieten sich mindfactory und hardwareversand zB bei den meisten Dingen an, wobei Du bei letzterem Shop auch wirklich den Link des Preisvergleichs nutzen solltest.

Mit nem wirklich passenden Board wird es dann zwar etwas über 500€ gehen, aber das lohnt sich auch. Beim RAM kannst Du auch nach anderem schauen: DDR3-1600 und 1,5 Volt - der Rest ist an sich egal.


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (29. Juli 2014)

Ich habe mich mal an dem PSU Calculator von Enermax gehalten, da der recht zuverlässige Werte ausspuckt. Da komme ich bei der Konfiguration mit einem Laufwerk, einer SSD und zwei HDDs auf 410 Watt. Daher meine Bedenken. 

Ohne das Netzteil sollte mein Warenkorb dann bei 515€ liegen. Wäre das noch im Rahmen? 

Mobil gesendet


----------



## knutknuelle (29. Juli 2014)

Alles klaro.
Ja also die 500€ sind etwas ausbaufähig, da ich die alten Teil ja auch verkaufen werde.
Werde jetzt mal schauen wegen Teilen und Preisen. Vielen Dank für die Tipps so weit. 
Werde später einmal meine aktualisierten Ideen kundgeben


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2014)

Peacemaker-666 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich mal an dem PSU Calculator von Enermax gehalten, da der recht zuverlässige Werte ausspuckt.


 kommt drauf an - da ist an sich immer noch ein Sicherheitspuffer dabei, damit man auf keinen Fall zu wenig kauft. Fakt ist: in Tests haben PCs mit nem core i5 / Xeon / i7, einer HDD oder SSD sowie Lüftern bei voller Last um die 100-120W Strombedarf, und die R9 280 wurde u.a. bei ht4u getestet, die separate Messgeräte verwenden, und kommen dabei auf 180W. Selbst mit einem großzügigen Puffer kommt man damit nur mit Wohlwollen auf 400W - aber es ist noch okay

Bei so nem Calculator werden sicher vorsichtshalb die höchst denkbaren Werte genommen, zB die TDP der CPU, die oft etwas höher als der wahre Bedarf ist, dann vlt. pauschal zB fürs Board 20W, Laufwerk 15W usw. plus noch die Herstellerangabe der Graka, bei der von "bis zu 250W" die Rede ist. Dann kommt man darauf, dass der PC vlt, doch 450W brauchen kann und würde DANN ein NT mit 500-550W empfehlen (da die Watt ja auf mehrere Leitungen verteilt sind, muss immer ein Puffer zwischen wahrem Verbrauch und Nennwert sein). Auch die Effizienz des NT spielt eine Rolle: zB 85% Effizienz bei höherer Last wären bei echtem Bedarf von 300W dann ca 352W, die aus der Steckdose gezogen werden, so dass ein "350W"-Netzteil vlt. nicht reicht. Bei 90% Effizienz aber sind es nur 333W, dann reichen 350W aus


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (29. Juli 2014)

Okay, dann sollte er es erst mal mit seinem aktuellen Netzteil versuchen. Wenn es reicht, umso besser  Wären dann 70€ gespart  

Mobil gesendet


----------



## knutknuelle (29. Juli 2014)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22041b31420c0f8e6a02a329ad9a113773271d7c280f8

Das wären jetzt die Dinger!
Wegen Energieversorgung :
Habe halt 2 LED- Lüfter und 2 kleinere Lüfter im Gehäuse. 
Würde aber wenn es so weit ist erst austesten ob mein aktuelles Netzteil für die neuen Teile ausreicht oder nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2014)

Solche Lüfter brauchen vlt 3-5W, daran wird es sicher nicht scheitern. Teste es einfach mal - wenn es NICHT reicht, startet der PC oder geht bei 3D-Last aus - das ist alles.


Als Board würde das hier auch gut sein und ein bisschen günstiger: ASRock H97M Pro4 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 mATX Retail 

Beim RAM musst Du halt aufpassen, falls Du einen größeren Kühler für die CPU verwendest oder mal verwenden willst. Du kannst auch das hier nehmen, sehr bewährt 8428808 - 8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM


----------



## Enisra (29. Juli 2014)

najaaaa
also die Dinger gehören nun nicht gerade zu den Stromfressern im system


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (29. Juli 2014)

Ja, wie  gesagt, das Schlimmste, was passieren kann, ist, dass der PC ausgeht. Kaputt gehen kann nix. 

Würde dir aber auch zu dem Ballistix RAM raten. 

Mobil gesendet


----------

